# Well, It aint much



## Sca1pel (Feb 6, 2005)

So Im more of a Mountain guy, an intresting story tho. I go into my LBS and intend to see some Mavic SL rims for my cannondale and then I see this......Couldnt much resist now could I, and lucky me they had my size in back and built it up for me


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sca1pel said:


> So Im more of a Mountain guy, an intresting story tho. I go into my LBS and intend to see some Mavic SL rims for my cannondale and then I see this......Couldnt much resist now could I, and lucky me they had my size in back and built it up for me



This is exactly how I got back into roadbikes....There I was, minding my own business, picking my Cannondale up from some repairs, and the next thing you know, I have a TCR on the back of my car, wondering how silly my mountain shoes will look on this bike. I think that you will be very happy. Congrats!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

drevelo66 said:


> This is exactly how I got back into roadbikes....There I was, minding my own business, picking my Cannondale up from some repairs, and the next thing you know, I have a TCR on the back of my car, wondering how silly my mountain shoes will look on this bike. I think that you will be very happy. Congrats!



You sound like me, every time I go to the LBS, my wife takes the credit cards for fear I will come home with something else.


----------

